# Are there any algorithms apps for IOS?



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 12, 2014)

^^^ and free


----------



## kcl (Jan 12, 2014)

Daniel Mizrahi said:


> ^^^ and free



Not free, but the Badmephisto app is great.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 13, 2014)

on amozon app store I got an app called cube algorithms and more. It has algorithms for 3x3-6x6, a timer, cubes for sale, records, and videos.
It was also free.


----------



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 14, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> on amozon app store I got an app called cube algorithms and more. It has algorithms for 3x3-6x6, a timer, cubes for sale, records, and videos.
> It was also free.


what you mean? can you send me a link?


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 14, 2014)

Daniel Mizrahi said:


> what you mean? can you send me a link?



I will pm you.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 15, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> I will pm you.



Can you maybe post a link? I would be interested. Is this app even real?


----------



## Me (Jan 15, 2014)

Daniel Mizrahi said:


> what you mean? can you send me a link?



If it's on the Amazon store it won't be for iOS.

Badmephisto's app is probably your best bet (yes it's 99¢, but what else can you buy for that price these days anyway, seriously, it's only a penny short of a dollar)

Alternatively you could use Opera Mini which caches pages and then load up a bunch of alg pages from other websites.


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

same thought here : http://badmephisto.com/iphone/index.html


----------



## bryanphillips (Feb 7, 2014)

Even this can help you https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/algorithms/id528322402?mt=8


----------



## bryanphillips (Feb 7, 2014)

It is helpful but you will be charged..


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2014)

Serious question: Doesn't algdb.net work for now?

I'm currently developing a mobile app version (cross-platform) as a read-only version, but does that work for now?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 10, 2014)

For Android, there is one called Algo Database. I learned most of my PLLs from there while on the go.


----------



## kcl (Feb 10, 2014)

StachuK1992 said:


> Serious question: Doesn't algdb.net work for now?
> 
> I'm currently developing a mobile app version (cross-platform) as a read-only version, but does that work for now?



Developing an app for that that has the functionality of the site would be amazing :O 

Basically like if you could view the algs and sign in to add new ones. 

Just an idea, feel free to do what you feel is best


----------



## CubePhysics (Feb 11, 2014)

The official Rubiks app has a solver but it doesn't output a plain text of algorithms. also isn't free.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 12, 2014)

CubePhysics said:


> The official Rubiks app has a solver but it doesn't output a plain text of algorithms. also isn't free.



So doesn't really satisfy the OP's request for a free alg app, as it's not free and not an alg app. 

Doesn't Badmephisto have an iOS app? I know it has no alternative algs for OLL/PLL, but it's a start, eh?

I find printing stuff out on scraps of paper, which I find in coat pockets months later, is the best way of learning algs on the go!!!


----------



## kcl (Feb 12, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> So doesn't really satisfy the OP's request for a free alg app, as it's not free and not an alg app.
> 
> Doesn't Badmephisto have an iOS app? I know it has no alternative algs for OLL/PLL, but it's a start, eh?
> 
> I find printing stuff out on scraps of paper, which I find in coat pockets months later, is the best way of learning algs on the go!!!



He does. I used it to finish most of OLL, although some of his algs have been replaced with way better ones. 

The fastest way for me to learn algs, I found, is to take a screenshot of the diagram and alg on my phone. (I learned 4LLL like this)
Then I would go dig through my pictures and find the alg when I got the case. Then, my natural laziness takes over. Not wanting to dig through every picture I've ever taken, the alg just magically sticks 

I learned full PLL like this too. Took about 2-3 days.


----------



## CubingCube (Dec 26, 2017)

Me said:


> If it's on the Amazon store it won't be for iOS.
> 
> Badmephisto's app is probably your best bet (yes it's 99¢, but what else can you buy for that price these days anyway, seriously, it's only a penny short of a dollar)
> 
> Alternatively you could use Opera Mini which caches pages and then load up a bunch of alg pages from other websites.


Hehe, Here's me replying to a post that's 4 years old:
Badmephisto is now free


----------

